# how to get cheese cloth blue under black light



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

Rit is a fabric coloring powder/liquid. It is available at Walmart and Kmart. An easier way to make your cheese cloth respond to backlight is to soak the cheese cloth in a mixture of water and laundry detergent. I use about 1/2 cup of liquid tide to a gallonor so of hot water. After letting it soak for a haf hour or so you will need to dry the cheese cloth. I just tossed mine in the dryer. If you aready have your creature built, putting the soulution in a spray bottle might work but I have never tried that.


----------



## hdwerep (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info much appreciated, your photos are awesome


----------



## Spectremaster (Oct 16, 2004)

BadOleRoss said:


> Rit is a fabric coloring powder/liquid. It is available at Walmart and Kmart. An easier way to make your cheese cloth respond to backlight is to soak the cheese cloth in a mixture of water and laundry detergent. I use about 1/2 cup of liquid tide to a gallonor so of hot water. After letting it soak for a haf hour or so you will need to dry the cheese cloth. I just tossed mine in the dryer. If you aready have your creature built, putting the soulution in a spray bottle might work but I have never tried that.


Just like BadOleRoss said, I have not had any luck with the spray bottle. Maybe the mix was wrong?

When i did mine i let it soak over night. Wrung it out aand then just let it hang dry in the basement. Looks great on 'Luna' my FCG.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

You can also soak fabric in club soda and let it dry and it will glow under blacklights.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Wouldn't anything that's white glow under blacklight?


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 26, 2005)

colmmoo said:


> Wouldn't anything that's white glow under blacklight?


Not necessarily. White objects reflect all colors of light. But that's not the same thing as fluorescing, which is what the "glow" under black light is. Fluorescence is where an object absorbs the electromagnetic energy in the ultraviolet wavelength and re-emits it at a wavelength in the visible spectrum. A white object that does not fluoresce simply reflects the ultraviolet light at its original wavelength, and you won't see it.

I soaked cheesecloth in Rit Whitener last night for the first time. It makes a ton of difference!


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

Is the Rit Whitner better than detergent?


----------



## Spooky_BC (Sep 21, 2006)

Most laundry detergents will work, since they have phosphorous in them. It is binded to some agent. Don't get an environmental, super politically correct detergent ( you can tell by the labelling), and you should have of plenty of phosphorous compounds in solution where you can soak your ghost cloth.

Happy Spooking!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

When you use Rit, do you need to rinse it out before drying? Same for detergent?


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 26, 2005)

> Is the Rit Whitner better than detergent?


As I understand it, Rit Whitener is the same chemical that makes the detergents glow, only minus the soap. The Rit bottle says it is a "Laundry Treatment."



> When you use Rit, do you need to rinse it out before drying? Same for detergent?


If you rinse it, the glow fades. Just wring it out well and let it dry. You might want to rinse out detergent a little because the soap is kind of sticky. That is one reason for going with the Rit instead of detergent.

I have found that Rit does not work so well on dark surfaces. It glows a little, but nowhere near as much as when you treat something white or very light colored. I guess the white surface reflects most of the fluorescence, whereas the black surface absorbs most of it. If you have something black and want to make it glow, you probably had better go with glow-in-the-dark or fluorescent paint.


----------

